# pulls left under braking (in the rain)...



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

Interesting scenario: 

My '91 240 has the 300ztt brake upgrade. When it rains (and only when it rains), it *sometimes* pulls left when the brakes are applied. Both dust covers have been almost totally removed. Before the brakes were installed I rebuilt the calipers (w/ OE stuff) and didn't notice any scoring or abnormal piston wear. Also, the pads are bedded well.

I've inspected it and don't notice any leaks but it's hard to tell when it's wet (it's been raining for over a week now). The driver's side fender liner has a hole in it (looks like it partially came loose and rubbed on the tire - previous owner).


Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. 

Jody


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

Come on, brainiacs.


----------



## xclusiv (Feb 11, 2003)

does that kit use 4 piston calipers? check see if one of them are frozen or if it has sliding pins, take a look at those...


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

Yes, 4pot calipers. 

Sliding pins? Are you referring to the pins that hold the pads in? I don't think any pistons are frozen because it *only* does it in the rain.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Ok, so Im gonna take a shot(s) in the dark here.
Does it do it under light or hard braking, or both?
Is there anyway that the RF is getting wetter?
When it starts doing it will it keep on doing it for a while, or just one brake application?
What do you have for rear brakes? Those can cause a pull as well. Give all the info you can think of. I do this stuff every day, but its hard when I dont have the car infront of me.


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

It's definately in the front. When it was doing it, I first noticed it during normal braking. I then tested them harder and it was much more noticeable...an obvious pull to the left.



> Is there anyway that the RF is getting wetter?


That's kinda why I mentioned the hole in the driver's fender liner..._could it be_ that the driver's side is getting _less_ wet in the rain because of the hole - the engine bay is noticeably dirtier around the hole.


----------

